#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  RB1100Ah X2 Nao passa todo o link de 300m vivo

## Mcesar

Bom dia a todos.
Verifiquei sem exito alguns tópicos sobre o assunto de que a rb não passa todo o link.
Tenho uma RB1100Ah X2 com um link vivo fibra com 300M em um roteador mitrastar gpt-2541gnac-gv, configuração básica para receber e transmitir, mesmo com o cabo de rede plugado direto na lan de saída da rb não passa mais que 100M, com o cabo de rede plugado direto no aparelho da vivo o teste de velocidade da 300M, sera que podem me ajudar, OBS.: Hoje o roteador esta em bridge e a rb disca pppoe.

----------


## fhayashi

Cravado em 100mbps? Cara de ser a velocidade da LAN que sincronizou em 100 megas. Já conferiu?

Já vi roteando 240 megas nessa RB e ainda ia mais

----------


## Mcesar

Você tem razão segue imagem para confirmar mas já tentei colocar 1000M e ao modificar não comunica com o roteador da vivo.

----------


## umbradomini

Quantas vias tem seu cabo rede?

----------


## Mcesar

Estou fazendo alguma coisa errada, meu conhecimento não e vasto sobre mk.

----------


## umbradomini

me chama anoite zap que vou te ajudar com isso. 14 996042899 Tom

----------


## vagnerricardo

Isso ai parece ser cabo de rede com 2 pares,se tiver outro cabo teste tambem, se puder faça o seguinte, tire o cabo e coloque e tire um print dos logs ai no winbox, lá provavelmente irá lhe dar alguma dica do quê está acontecendo

----------


## Mcesar

Montado com padrão 568A 8 vias começando com verde branco - verde.

----------


## Mcesar

Segue imagem da rb apos retirar e recolocar o cabo da porta do link.

----------


## mantreco

> Segue imagem da rb apos retirar e recolocar o cabo da porta do link.


Bom dia amigo tenho o mesmo senário e Aninha rb 11000 deixo liberado ela passa os 300 mb da Vivo o acontece que o processamento sobe eu estou usando a versão.

----------


## ShadowRed

> Segue imagem da rb apos retirar e recolocar o cabo da porta do link.


Isso é tão simples de resolver, conecte um dispositivo GigaLan na RB utilizando o mesmo patch cord e verifica se sincroniza em 1G.

Se sincronizar verifica no datasheet dessa onu se ela é 10/100/1000 mesmo.

----------


## LucasFabem

Conseguiu achar solução pro problema?

----------


## Mcesar

Ainda não. Fiz os testes que pediram para fazer mesmo assim não passou dos 100m, uma duvida minha e que mesmo a lan da gpt-2541gnac-gv onu sendo 10/100, que ainda não consegui definir, quando conecto meu not e disco pppoe com ele o teste de velocidade da 300 porque a rb não da, sera que esta sincronização em 100m e realmente o problema.

----------


## ShadowRed

> Ainda não. Fiz os testes que pediram para fazer mesmo assim não passou dos 100m, uma duvida minha e que mesmo a lan da gpt-2541gnac-gv onu sendo 10/100, que ainda não consegui definir, quando conecto meu not e disco pppoe com ele o teste de velocidade da 300 porque a rb não da, sera que esta sincronização em 100m e realmente o problema.


Claro que sim, esta sincronizando em 100 não vai passar disso. 
Tenta setar manualmente a velocidade em 1G na Router Board, se aceitar faça o teste. Já peguei casos onde o RouterOS só aceitava setando de forma manual

----------


## fhayashi

Troca o cabo de rede. Já vi vários casos de equipamentos giga sincronizando em fast por conta de cabos/conectores.

Outro dia acabaram nossos conectores cat6 e crimpamos os cat5e no cabo cat6, quase todos ficaram em fast.

----------


## Mcesar

Bom dia a todos.
Apesar de ter feito os testes solicitados e não ter tido exito resolvi seguir o conselho do amigo e troquei o cabo.
Nao e que funcionou alinhou em 1G e passa toda a banda agora.
Agradeço a todos que tentaram me ajudar e fico aqui a disposição para no futuro fazer o mesmo por vocês.
Obrigado.

----------


## Mcesar

Resolvido.

----------


## Mcesar

Valeu abraco a todos e muito obrigado mesmo.

----------

